# Nokia tested Android on Lumia devices before the Microsoft deal



## RohanM (Sep 15, 2013)

A report by the New York Times sheds light on what Nokia’s future could have looked like without Microsoft in it. Allegedly, the Finnish company was testing Android on Lumia devices before the deal with Microsoft was announced.

*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/09/nokia-tested-android/gsmarena_001.jpg

Nokia had the option to get out of the Microsoft partnership in late 2014. Testing out Android devices was preparing the company for such a future. According to NYT’s sources, getting Nokia devices to boot Android was an easy task to accomplish from an engineering perspective.
Microsoft executives were apparently aware of the Android project inside Nokia. However, its existence wasn’t part of the acquisition negotiations.

Read More


----------



## RCuber (Sep 15, 2013)

Let the Microsoft bashing begin!!!


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2013)

Maybe, if we can dual-boot to WP8/Android it will be a lot better. 
But, i know that it will happen only in my dreams.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2013)

*alltheragefaces.com/img/usercreated/4f789fea95bf9.png

*WHY MICROS**T?*


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 15, 2013)

Good article!! Thnks for posting!!  Now have some matter to tell ma friends


----------



## root.king (Sep 15, 2013)

waiting for a Nokia+android


----------



## RCuber (Sep 15, 2013)

root.king said:


> waiting for a Nokia+android



sir.. did you know what is happening with Nokia?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 15, 2013)

The Lumia h/w plus WP8 is what makes a Lumia tick. Putting Android into it would have meant upgrading the hardware as well to supply the kind of the resources that OS would require, since entry to mid-level Lumias have only 512MB of RAM with a dual-core processor.


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> sir.. did you know what is happening with Nokia?



didn't u read his title "*geek in sleep*"

No offense bro JK


----------



## root.king (Sep 17, 2013)

RCuber said:


> sir.. did you know what is happening with Nokia?



ya I know that , but I'm waiting for a geek or group off geeks like XDA to mode the Nokia to work with android


----------



## roypurohit (Sep 17, 2013)

There is one news I don't know whether it's rumour or else, that says Nokia's senior employee planning to start Newkia branded mobiles which runs on Android platform...


----------



## Flash (Sep 17, 2013)

Nokia-resurrect Newkia gets warm reception | ZDNet


----------



## amjath (Sep 19, 2013)

*Breaking News*

Nokia Android prototype reportedly is still into production - GSMArena.com news



> In fact, the project is so ahead in its development that Foxconn has made and delivered a cool 10,000 "Mountain View" prototype units to date. Moreover, there are still more development that's going around the prototype and Foxconn is continuing its manufacturing. According to the report, the project will continue to live on at least until November. Then, *Nokia shareholders are bound to approve or denounce Microsoft's acquisition offer.*



WTH did I just read


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2013)

Probably nokia's ace in the pot.. if this is true, then there might still be hope


----------



## amjath (Sep 19, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Probably nokia's ace in the pot.. if this is true, then there might still be hope



I think if the shareholders disapprove the MS deal then release android version


----------



## Flash (Sep 19, 2013)

amjath said:


> WTH did I just read


The Microsoft and Nokia deal, however, is likely to pass and the *company's Android initiative is likely to go bite the dust by the end of the year. *


----------

